# Hardware Monitoring Temp question...



## Amancio (Dec 22, 2004)

What temperature is the "Temperature 3" in the Hardware Monitoring tab reading?

How accurate is it? what is the normal temperature range for this reading?

With thanks,

Amancio


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 22, 2004)

since i don't have temperature 3, i would safely assume that is your graphics card...


----------



## Amancio (Dec 22, 2004)

It can't be the Video Card. "Temperature Monitoring" reads the video card temperature.

There are three readings in the "Hardware Monitoring" Tab:

Temperature 1: System
Temperature 2: CPU
Temperatute 3:???????

Thanks anyway.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 22, 2004)

What sort of temperature is it showing for you?
Also what motherboard do you have?


----------



## Amancio (Dec 22, 2004)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> What sort of temperature is it showing for you?
> Also what motherboard do you have?




The temperature usually shows between 7C to 10C however I've seen it a few times showing 120C so I wonder whether the sensor is deffective or if the temperature really goes that high.
After a reboot the reading goe back to 7C so I question the integrity of the reading. I don't think wherever the temp. comes from can cool down this fast in less than a minute.

See my sig below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Intel P4 Prescott 3Ghz @ 3.75 FSB:1000 Mhz / ASUS P5GDC Deluxe 915P PCI-Express DDR2 600 Native / OCZ 1GB DDR2 PC2-4200 533 Dual Channel Platinum Edition 3-3-3-8 / Sapphire X800XT PCI-E & Arctic Silencer Rev. 4 & AS 5


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow nice system!
Not as nice as mine will be when i get my 6800s tho.  
Can u look on the asus website to find out where its temperature sensors are or use a program like asusprobe or mobomon?
With temperatures like that though i should think it doesnt actually have a third sensor but that this is a software glitch where it thinks that you have.


----------



## Amancio (Dec 22, 2004)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> Wow nice system!
> Not as nice as mine will be when i get my 6800s tho.
> Can u look on the asus website to find out where its temperature sensors are or use a program like asusprobe or mobomon?
> With temperatures like that though i should think it doesnt actually have a third sensor but that this is a software glitch where it thinks that you have.




Thanks...

It's weird because the "temperature 3" doesn't make sense. I can run the system 24/7 at 3.75MHz without any problems. I'll wait to hear from other forum members. 

I've tried Speedfan and it also shows both the low and high temperatures on "Fan 3". It has to be a glitch because if I don't adjust the fan speed everything is fine however if I do then the temp. raises to around 120C. I am not using Speedfan though.


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 22, 2004)

i wouldn't worry about it. the software may not yet be fully compatible with your mobo yet thus it's giving a faulty reading somewhere (it is PCI-E after all, brand new mobo =) )

@ gollum4444.. 6800?!?! TRAITOR TO ATI!!!! KILL HIM!!!! =D


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 22, 2004)

sry
I wouldnt usually it's just SLi is so tempting - I mean 2 graphics cards!! How can I resist?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 22, 2004)

Also i have x800pro so I'm not _really_ a traitor.
I'll bench them against each other but I'll put the x800 in my brother's computer and the 6800s in my mach2 cooled fx55 monster computer (with raptor, pc4000, 2 PSUs and all that) so I have an excuse when the nVidias win.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 22, 2004)

Amancio said:
			
		

> It's weird because the "temperature 3" doesn't make sense. I can run the system 24/7 at 3.75MHz without any problems.


3.75Mhz!!
You mean when you said Intel P4 Prescott 3Ghz @ 3.75 you meant 3.75Mhz!? 


 GoLLuM


----------



## Amancio (Dec 23, 2004)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> 3.75Mhz!!
> You mean when you said Intel P4 Prescott 3Ghz @ 3.75 you meant 3.75Mhz!?
> 
> 
> GoLLuM



Yes...3.75GHz. My 3DMark05 score is 6400 at 564-564 (Core-Mem) although I know I can go a little higher. I could push the CPU higher but then I do need better cooling. I guess I'll leave until I upgrade the CPU.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Intel P4 Prescott 3Ghz @ 3.75GHz FSB:1000 Mhz / ASUS P5GDC Deluxe 915P PCI-Express DDR2 600 Native / OCZ 1GB DDR2 PC2-4200 533 Dual Channel Platinum Edition 3-3-3-8 / Sapphire X800XT PCI-E & Arctic Silencer Rev. 4 & AS 5


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 23, 2004)

Amancio said:
			
		

> Yes...3.75MHz. My 3DMark05 score is 6400 at 564-564 (Core-Mem) although I know I can go a little higher. I could push the CPU higher but then I do need better cooling. I guess I'll leave until I upgrade the CPU.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Intel P4 Prescott 3Mhz @ 3.75MHz FSB:1000 Mhz / ASUS P5GDC Deluxe 915P PCI-Express DDR2 600 Native / OCZ 1GB DDR2 PC2-4200 533 Dual Channel Platinum Edition 3-3-3-8 / Sapphire X800XT PCI-E & Arctic Silencer Rev. 4 & AS 5




Dude- Ill sell you a 486 DX2@ 50 Mhz, as your 3.75Mhz Pentium must be a HUGE bottleneck


----------



## ReconCX (Dec 23, 2004)

d00d, i think you got your technical terms a little off....

1000 hz = 1 mhz
1000 mhz = 1 ghz...

Didn't you want to say 3.75 ghz instead of 3.75 mhz?!


----------



## Amancio (Dec 23, 2004)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> d00d, i think you got your technical terms a little off....
> 
> 1000 hz = 1 mhz
> 1000 mhz = 1 ghz...
> ...



You're right. I meant 3.75GHz.

Still no one can tell me what "Temperature 3" is supposed to be reading.

Regards,

Amancio

---------------------------------------------------------------
Intel P4 Prescott 3Ghz @ 3.75GHz FSB:1000 Mhz / ASUS P5GDC Deluxe 915P PCI-Express DDR2 600 Native / OCZ 1GB DDR2 PC2-4200 533 Dual Channel Platinum Edition 3-3-3-8 / Sapphire X800XT PCI-E & Arctic Silencer Rev. 4 & AS 5


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm sure it's a glitch at those temps.


----------

